# Langstroth beehive inner cover



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

It is not necessary in Florida, but it could be hotter there. I have a couple boxes with dark migratory tops and they are fine. If you have a telescoping cover, you will need an inner cover so they do not glue it down. If you use a migratory there is no issue. One of my students runs insulation over the migratory with metal to protect it. In Honduras they use migratory covers with the metal and an air gap to dissipate the heat. I think Honduras might be hotter than Texas.


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm about 100 miles south of you. I use a telescoping cover with an inner cover. I put a couple of 3/4" blocks at the front of the inner cover to allow a little more air circulation...also tilts the cover slightly back for rain run off.

I use a SBB, too. 

Walt


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Forget the inner cover. I ran hives last year w/o any and they did fine. One more thing to spend money on.
Kingfisher


----------



## sgwjr1979 (Apr 16, 2010)

I would guess that the only biggie would be that the telescoping top is gonna get glued down.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

All lids get glued down. The downside of a telescopic and no inner cover is there is no where to get your hive tool in to pry it back off...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#innercover


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Screened inner cover with air flow/ventilation gap. Works like a charm. The gap is not the inner hole. It's actually on the frame to allow the air flow.

http://www.gabees.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=34_63&products_id=179&osCsid=33064fa2afe25f70fdaa43aaba8f7ebe


----------



## Hoxbar (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm 100 miles north and we do not use inner covers. It's kind of a pain to get the lid off but i can be done. I think the inner cover is just something to spend money on.


----------



## peterloringborst (Jan 19, 2010)

I assume you are talking about using an inner cover with a telescoping cover. If you use a migratory lid, no inner cover is needed, and no, they won't get too hot. If you are worried about too much sun, shades would be the way to go.

I know one guy who uses the inner cover with the hole plugged for his summer cover. It collects a bit of water, but doesn't seem to hurt. I know others that just use a 16 x 20 piece of cheap plywood for a cover. Works, but looks like crap.

If you already have telescoping covers, and use them without inner covers they can be a real btch to get off once they are glued down. If you don't want to spend the extra money on inner covers (they _are_ nice), here's a couple of alternatives:

Heavy plastic sheet just a little bigger than hive top (20 x 24, say). Or, -- burlap sacks make real good inner covers, and they insulate too. A piece of 3/8 plywood 16 x 20 will work and is cheap enough. No need for a hole, unless for a bucket feeder.


----------



## stormbringer (Apr 15, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance what's the difference between a migratory covers and the telescoping covers?

I'm building the 10 frame hive that's on this site in the build it yourself site.


----------



## peterloringborst (Jan 19, 2010)

stormbringer said:


> Forgive my ignorance what's the difference between a migratory covers and the telescoping covers?


go to:
http://www.aces.uiuc.edu/~vista/html_pubs/BEEKEEP/CHAPT2/chapt2.html


----------



## peterloringborst (Jan 19, 2010)

telescope cover:









migratory cover:


----------



## stormbringer (Apr 15, 2010)

got it. thx. I guess I have a telescoping cover.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I use telescoping covers w/o inner covers and migratory covers. No inner covers on both. To get off take the flat end of hive tool and shove up. They come of 90% of the time. 
Kingfisher


----------

